# San Francisco, California



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I was in San Francisco from Saturday (10/4) morning to Sunday (10/5) night and here are the pictures.

(Took the Amtrack - From Union Station [3 hour Bus> Bakersfield [8 hour Train> Emeryville [15 Minutes Bus> San Francisco[Ferry Building] .... Coming back - San Francisco[Ferry Building] [8 Hour Bus> Santa Barbara [3 Hour Train> Los Angeles)
...barely any sleep...

(I am keeping the earlier pictures small because the lighting was too dim & train movement and the larger versions are too blurry and unplesant...  )


Bakersfield Train Station @ 3am










----------------------

Fresno Train Station around 7am










----------------------
Forgot which station this is....










----------------------

Rest of the way!










































































































*These houses reminded me of the yurts in Mongolia* 









*Flipped over cars along the way...*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Getting into the Bay Area*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

@ Emeryville going to San Francisco 

(Peeking at San Francisco)


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*San Francisco*

(sorry if they're still kinda blurry... moving car + shooting through windows at a weird angle )


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*11 Hours later... finally out and about in San Francisco!!!*

Ferry Building



























*
AND HERE SOME BASTARD YELLED "That's so touristy" WHEN I WAS TAKING PICTURES... WTF... *























































He's not as good as people on Hollywood 









Omg buses costs $1.50... (hence my sad, broke, Asian tourist face)


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Fisherman's Wharf @ San Francisco 


























































































































































Cheeeyaa! Take that, Frisco!!!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Coming back home...


----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

WOw! SF is a unique city...nice pics...m)) saw you passed through my hometown, Fresno also....


----------



## ChrisLA (Sep 11, 2002)

You covered a lot of the small amount of time there. Nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

NP


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

centralcali19 said:


> WOw! SF is a unique city...nice pics...m)) saw you passed through my hometown, Fresno also....


It looked very nice from the train  
I was fascinated by the old houses and stuff we passed by


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice phototour


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome tour!!! I *LOVE* San Francisco!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Love it too


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

what a special looking city! 

thank you


----------



## ALKUN (Dec 16, 2006)

beautyful pictures
great city.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah, SF is truly remarkable! Thanks a lot for showing your photos. :cheers:


----------



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)

AMAZING!


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

great pics, thanks


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Spectacular!


----------



## TravelDAW (Jul 11, 2009)

*Frisco Photos*

I live here and I see this stuff (Frisco) day in & day out. But to see it from someone else's perspective/angle (with excellent photos to boot) makes me appreciate where I live..... & at the risk of getting soppy... realise how much I do love living here. Cheers! d


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Feb 6 - 9, 2012*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

looks like you've got a great trip.
going up via route99(or parallel) and coming down via the pacific coast....right?
I'd been to some of the places you've shown back in 2008.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love San Francisco - and have a few pictures of my own if you would permit me to show them? ( not enough for a thread of my own).


----------

